# Santa Fe Saturday night boar



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

The first one I've stuck in the daytime since October. Hopefully with days getting longer I'll start seeing more daytime action. I figure he went around 150-160lbs. I'm going to do a euro on him, he's not the biggest I've killed but the best set of teeth as far as being all intact and not broken off.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

nice hog and NICE shot!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG & TFS!


----------



## standingroomonly (Apr 13, 2007)

good stick! -SRO-


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

Great job. Good cutters


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome, that is a nice porker!


----------



## nowsthetime (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a great deal of bow kills --sows and boars--- one of the boars was close to that size but had very disappointing tusks.... one like that is my goal. great job


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the nice pig.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice hog....good shot.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice shot placement! Great cutters on that sucker. Good job!


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

That is going to make a great mount. Good shot.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Fine lookin hog....


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

hey where in santa fe did ya kill a big pig like that?


----------

